# We all love our TTs and put up pic's -what about your pet?



## Charlie

We all (well most of us  ) love our TT's and we all enjoy seeing pics of them. It is said that 1 in 4 households in the UK have a dog not including all the other types of pet.

Let's see your pics, as I love my dog more than my car (as it should be)

Meet Bengal a pedigree male Boxer (5 generations with 22 champions) born on Christmas Day 2007 at approximately 4am.

No puppy pics unfortunately as they are all on the other laptop, this dog has an enormous local fan club ;-)

































Getting dressed up for Trick or Treating ;-)









































Charlie


----------



## barton TT

Meet Crystal the Golden retriever.


----------



## ecko2702

Meet Peaches the Gordon Setter/Rottweiler. She is a typical female hates having her photo taken.


----------



## renton72

Annie - English bulldog, 5 years old, no puppy pics as we got her about 10 months ago from a rescue centre.


----------



## Hev

Now for the feline variety 

Meet Wonky!
We got him in May this year from the local Cats Protection. He is around 2 years old but when he was a kitten, a nasty dog chewed his ear and left it .....well, Wonky 


























































Hev x


----------



## mitch-tt

THAT DOG HAS GOT STANCE!!


----------



## renton72

mitch-tt said:


> THAT DOG HAS GOT STANCE!!


Shes got 20mm spacers all round and been lowered on coilovers! :lol: :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

they are just waiting for an excuse to attack


----------



## jammyd

Syd they are so cute...


----------



## graTT58

We had to put our bunny down on Thursday. He had a good innings at 10 years and 2 months!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

My much missed and well loved pussy, Chutney... [smiley=bigcry.gif]










and our new rescue project, Billy...










A total hooligan. The cat is too. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## tomo87

Dillon the springer...just coming up 3 years old










Sanchez the tortoise and he is a LOT older than me as im 22!


----------



## Petesy

i've posted this pic before but what the heck....
meet ruby and bella (she's in there somewhere) the black labs...


----------



## dooka

@ Charlie..

Is that your purple dress Boxer Dog is wearing  ..


----------



## Charlie

LOL Rob yup I have lilac one too - just for weekends though ;-)

Great photos guys I swear when I saw the Bulldog I said it had stance and then saw the comment below it ;-)

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Another few of my tarty old pussy... 8) 

























Cheers

rich


----------



## Gone

Here we go then
Oscar - not my choice of name... I'd have gone for something traditional, like Dennis  








Mr Lizard, sadly now dead








And Monty


----------



## fut1a

Meet Bud. He is one intelligent little puppy.









4 weeks old









8 weeks the day he came home









8 weeks old









10 weeks old









A couple of weeks ago


----------



## Dash

Bit of an old photo, but a good one.


----------



## Hilly10

Heres our little girl Princess Tullala Boo.


----------



## Charlie

Hilly please tell me your children picked that name ;-)

Keep them coming, think this is the post my girlfriend has been most interested in ever ;-)

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> Keep them coming, think this is the post my girlfriend has been most interested in ever ;-)
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

My wife keeps asking if anyone else has posted too!


----------



## Hilly10

Charlie said:


> Hilly please tell me your children picked that name ;-)
> 
> Keep them coming, think this is the post my girlfriend has been most interested in ever ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Yes. My youngest daughter but she is 23. Its a bit embarrassing when out walkies. I have now shortened it to BOO


----------



## J55TTC

Ozzie










He yawns a lot



















The other cat


----------



## KenTT

There are some wonderful pets picture here from the forum owners, really enjoyed looking through this thread.

Hey Rich, really love how relaxed and layed back your cat looks in those pictures. Was this Chutney?
Here are a few I took back in 2007 when ours were younger.

Rich I think Lou will like these 

Part of the gang. From left to right, Blue bear, Mouse & CoCo.










Mouse:



















CoCo:


----------



## KenTT

Oh, and here is Mouse as he looks now. His colour has really changed from a kitten:


----------



## J55TTC

KenTT said:


> Oh, and here is Mouse as he looks now. His colour has really changed from a kitten:


Gorgeous cat!


----------



## rustyintegrale

KenTT said:


> Rich I think Lou will like these


Yeah she loved them Ken! Yep that was Chutney...

Lou wants to know what breeds they are.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KenTT

J55TTC said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here is Mouse as he looks now. His colour has really changed from a kitten:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous cat!
Click to expand...

Thanks, He was a rescue cat that my wife bought home from work & bottle fed as a very, very small kitten. That how he got his name, because he was not much bigger than a mouse :lol:

He has a lot of "Snow-shoe" in him.



rustyintegrale said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich I think Lou will like these
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she loved them Ken! Yep that was Chutney...
> 
> Lou wants to know what breeds they are.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Hi Rich & Lou

They are "British Shorthair", we have four them 

Here's Lilly and Blue-Bear:


----------



## jutty

Barney are little maltese


----------



## Charlie

I love the irony of calling a cat, mouse sheer genius ;-) Mouse looked very cute as a kitten looks like a hard nut as a cat ;-)

Coco is possibly the cutest picture of any animal I have ever seen ever ;-)

Charlie


----------



## KenTT

Charlie said:


> I love the irony of calling a cat, mouse sheer genius ;-) Mouse looked very cute as a kitten looks like a hard nut as a cat ;-)
> 
> Coco is possibly the cutest picture of any animal I have ever seen ever ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie, He's actually a big softy and wants to be everyones friend. CoCo is my fav too.

Taken a couple of years ago:


----------



## Bojmobile

Here's our 5yr old female British Blue, called Marple:-


----------



## ttrev21

Much missed Bailey

Mr Handsome










Doing his Buddah impersonation










Chillin










Sam


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> Another few of my tarty old pussy... 8)


begs a response , am chewing my tongue desperately trying not to :lol: :lol:


----------



## KenTT

ttrev21 said:


> Much missed Bailey
> 
> Doing his Buddah impersonation


I love this one, what a great capture


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another few of my tarty old pussy... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> begs a response , am chewing my tongue desperately trying not to :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't be shy mate :wink: Lou packs a hard punch... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

KenTT said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much missed Bailey
> 
> Doing his Buddah impersonation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one, what a great capture
Click to expand...

He did that ever since he was a kitten , we thought he would grow out of it but never did , was always a conversation stopper at dinner parties

Trev


----------



## Charlie

Trev that is a fab pic mate - calendar worthy - Sam look like he wants to bite someones face off ;-)

Charlie


----------



## ttrev21

Charlie said:


> Trev that is a fab pic mate - calendar worthy - Sam look like he wants to bite someones face off ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Charlie

I think your right mate . :lol: Must find a better picture of him

Trev


----------



## lovemyTT

This is Kenwood............just before we pressed on!!!










....we didn't really


----------



## Hallyfella

Here is my loyal pet munchkin.


----------



## rustyintegrale

For the cat lovers here... :wink:






Cheers

rich


----------



## KenTT

rustyintegrale said:


> For the cat lovers here... :wink:
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Nice find Rich, lets hope they never leave the hot tap running 

Lou will like this, Mandy has taken on another foster kitten. Two hourly feeds needless to say she sleeping down stairs at the mo :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

KenTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the cat lovers here... :wink:
> Cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find Rich, lets hope they never leave the hot tap running
> 
> Lou will like this, Mandy has taken on another foster kitten. Two hourly feeds needless to say she sleeping down stairs at the mo :lol:
Click to expand...

How cute isthat  I want one


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well our hooligan cat Billy was due to have his plaster removal reviewed on Wednesday morning. He's had the thing on for seven weeks because an X-ray last week revealed that only one bone was fully healed.

But Billy being Billy decided he'd had enough and after already successfully removing one caste early on after his accident, he has now finally removed this one... :evil:

We came down for breakfast this morning to find this...

He's going to the vet tomorrow, but in the meantime is looking pretty pleased with himself...






Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dash

Poorly kitty


----------



## H20TGP

Here is a picture of our Shar Pei on car park guard :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy

KenTT said:


> We have two BSH, One Chocolate point and a Blue Cream, We have had two Blue boys over the last four years, one died we think was poisoned and the other just never came home one day very sad. I Love the blues but just won't have another after my experiences many breeders won't sell them unless they are house cats, too many stolen.
> 
> When we made an insurance claim on the missing Blue the Insurance company wanted to work out the market value of the cat! One owner 18 months old...ridiculous.


----------



## SVStu

Another Tallulah, American Bulldog rescue bitch.


----------



## ttrev21

cuTTsy said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have two BSH, One Chocolate point and a Blue Cream, We have had two Blue boys over the last four years, one died we think was poisoned and the other just never came home one day very sad. I Love the blues but just won't have another after my experiences many breeders won't sell them unless they are house cats, too many stolen.
> 
> When we made an insurance claim on the missing Blue the Insurance company wanted to work out the market value of the cat! One owner 18 months old...ridiculous.
Click to expand...

We love BSH too , love then one on the left reminds me of our boy as a kitten


----------



## Charlie

Trev that pic looks like you are poking it with a stick ;-)

Charlie


----------



## beeyondGTR

cat I watch for daughter........
View attachment 1


7 cats and 1 dog Dog is only one that pays for self..... 
8)


----------



## J55TTC

Just found this one:


----------



## Charlie

cool photo we had a black cat when I was younger which looked very like that ;-)

What is his/her name?

Charlie


----------



## J55TTC

Charlie said:


> cool photo we had a black cat when I was younger which looked very like that ;-)
> 
> What is his/her name?
> 
> Charlie


Oz


----------



## Charlie

I think a good caption for that pic would be.

"Any closer and I will take you nose off" ;-)

Charlie


----------



## G7COG

Rox my Jack Russel. She was 1 on August 22nd. Mad as anything. Such a character


----------



## Charlie

Awesome I love Jack Russels - how cute!

Charlie


----------



## KenTT

Just an update, one week on for the little foster kitten. It's starting to get playful now


----------



## KenTT

Bit of an update on the RSPCA kitten that was found in a skip.

She's been with us now for three or four weeks so not long before she will be homed, probably around Christmas time.

There will be a few tears when she's given up, she's such a little character/time waster and great fun.


----------



## rustyintegrale

KenTT said:


> Bit of an update on the RSPCA kitten that was found in a skip.
> 
> She's been with us now for three or four weeks so not long before she will be homed, probably around Christmas time.
> 
> There will be a few tears when she's given up, she's such a little character/time waster and great fun.


Do you have a home?


----------



## KenTT

Well the kitten is still with us for a little while longer as she is not yet up to weight for release to her new home, but she did get some toys for Christmas. Here's a little sequence from the past week:


----------



## WhiTT

Hi,

This is Cody a crazy but delightful member of our family.


----------



## head_ed

Completely forgot this thread - so excuse the repost of the pics. Matilda joined me 3 days ago, she is a 4 month old Maine **** & is hella-cute!

She'll be joined by another just as soon as I can find a suitable companion for her.


----------



## TT Boycie

This is Rupert, our 16yr old westie. He was the father in laws dog who sadly passed away from cancer last year  
This dog is the biggest character ever, pure class!


----------



## jdn

KenTT said:


> Well the kitten is still with us for a little while longer as she is not yet up to weight for release to her new home, but she did get some toys for Christmas. Here's a little sequence from the past week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious shot.


----------



## TT51

This is Skye our staffy a couple of months ago when she was about 3 months old


----------



## gazzerb

cool thread some beatifull cats especially.
when I'm on the pc I'll post pictures if our 5! all rescued Inc 3 kittens we have had for a few months one of which Is asleep on my shoulder as I write this lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale

KenTT said:


> Well the kitten is still with us for a little while longer as she is not yet up to weight for release to her new home, but she did get some toys for Christmas. Here's a little sequence from the past week:


Fabulous pics Ken!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT Boycie said:


> This dog is the biggest character ever, pure class!


Rupert, you are a dog with proper attitude. Fantastic! 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## gazzerb

some of ours
all rescued, min the apricot bermese when she was 7, the little silver exotic when she was 3 months old and one of the black trio we recently took in who were dumped in a plastic bag. There were 4 but one died v young and it was touch and go with the others they are all a few months old now and like unleashing hell when together!
Cant find pics of others at mo as just gone to new pc and they are on an external.


----------



## KenTT

head_ed said:


> Completely forgot this thread - so excuse the repost of the pics. Matilda joined me 3 days ago, she is a 4 month old Maine **** & is hella-cute!
> 
> She'll be joined by another just as soon as I can find a suitable companion for her.


She's lovely Ed, they can be great time wasters and such fun



gazzerb said:


> some of ours
> all rescued, min the apricot bermese when she was 7, the little silver exotic when she was 3 months old and one of the black trio we recently took in who were dumped in a plastic bag. There were 4 but one died v young and it was touch and go with the others they are all a few months old now and like unleashing hell when together!
> Cant find pics of others at mo as just gone to new pc and they are on an external.


Love this one Gary, she looks a bit like one of our British shorthair cats.


----------



## Dotti

KenTT said:


> Bit of an update on the RSPCA kitten that was found in a skip.
> 
> She's been with us now for three or four weeks so not long before she will be homed, probably around Christmas time.
> 
> There will be a few tears when she's given up, she's such a little character/time waster and great fun.


I am totally smitten and clucking my heart out at this piccie! It's sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . I would give anything for a cat as I adore kittens and cats but hisnibs keeps saying no


----------



## gazzerb

[/quote]
Love this one Gary, she looks a bit like one of our British shorthair cats.[/quote]

thanks think she is cross shorthair cross exotic or something. someone bought her and was allergic so we took her in.
she is so innocent and would never hurt a fly....well only spiders she hunts them for fun.
I have so many funny pics of her on hd somewhere doing cute stuff.


----------



## roddy

god !!!! there are some ugly cats about !!! :? :?


----------



## Kell

This is Maggie.

We got here from Battersea about 10/11 years ago. And she was 3/4 then. So she's an old lady now.

View attachment 1


----------



## Kell

And a one from a few Christmasses ago.


----------



## redsilverblue

let's bump the thread 

Here are my to yorkies, 4 years old, boys. Wasn't my decision, but I think I'll stick to this breed, because they do not shed a single hair and I love it


----------



## hooley

Meet Coco










She's a 7 year old pedigree cocker spaniel bitch with the softest personality possible. Currently the recipient of 4 blood transfusions and a whole shed load of drugs to combat immune mediated Thrombocytopaenia and now has complications of jaundice caused by pancreatitis and a blocked bile duct as side effects of the chemotherapy. Not to mention the imminent pymetria. But she's battling through......

If anyone has a dog over 20kg in weight please think about becoming a blood donor as it could save your dogs life. 
http://www.petbloodbankuk.org/http://www.petbloodbankuk.org/

J

Posted from my iPlop...


----------



## davelincs

Heres on of tigger , from last winter








he his a 5year old Patterdale, i will try and find or take some more photos of him


----------



## SteviedTT

This is Dolly, poor wee Dolly had to be put to sleep on Tuesday this week as her wee heart started to fail on her.
RIP wee woman, we love you


----------



## Charlie

redsilverblue said:


> let's bump the thread
> 
> Here are my to yorkies, 4 years old, boys. Wasn't my decision, but I think I'll stick to this breed, because they do not shed a single hair and I love it


Well found  I couldn't even find my own thread when I searched 



hooley said:


> Meet Coco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a 7 year old pedigree cocker spaniel bitch with the softest personality possible. Currently the recipient of 4 blood transfusions and a whole shed load of drugs to combat immune mediated Thrombocytopaenia and now has complications of jaundice caused by pancreatitis and a blocked bile duct as side effects of the chemotherapy. Not to mention the imminent pymetria. But she's battling through......
> 
> If anyone has a dog over 20kg in weight please think about becoming a blood donor as it could save your dogs life.
> http://www.petbloodbankuk.org/http://www.petbloodbankuk.org/
> J
> Posted from my iPlop...


Jayzaphine, based on knowing the in's and out's of Coco's situation and getting my daily updates from you on her condition, I will talk to Nic about doing this from Bengal as he is 32kilos, do you have to pay to have it done? I presume not.

Charlie


----------



## STTink

This is Charlie, my pedigree muntpig.
We keep him in the attic and feed him oranges, apricots and beans, anything orange as it's good for his coat.


----------



## Charlie

STTink said:


> This is Charlie, my pedigree muntpig.
> We keep him in the attic and feed him oranges, apricots and beans, anything orange as it's good for his coat.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am getting restless in the attic and am just waiting for my opportunity to ATTACK :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie (not even a hint of ginger)


----------



## STTink

Charlie said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Charlie, my pedigree muntpig.
> We keep him in the attic and feed him oranges, apricots and beans, anything orange as it's good for his coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am getting restless in the attic and am just waiting for my opportunity to ATTACK :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie (not even a hint of ginger)
Click to expand...

Still awaiting proof to prove the contrary.


----------



## Charlie

STTink said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STTink said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Charlie, my pedigree muntpig.
> We keep him in the attic and feed him oranges, apricots and beans, anything orange as it's good for his coat.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am getting restless in the attic and am just waiting for my opportunity to ATTACK :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie (not even a hint of ginger)
> 
> 
> 
> Still awaiting proof to prove the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOL I am a bit vain and having lost 1.5stone over the last 7 months I will get a current pic and post it as I don't want to post up some fat shots  It is amazing how getting married can motivate you to run your fat ass round the block 

Charlie


----------



## STTink

Try chemo and steroids, i'm bloating up nicely, in fact, my arse got stuck in the sofa the other night. :lol:


----------



## Amaranth

The Cats and Dogs are lovely ....Muntpig? not so much..

Anyway, The menagerie here comprises, 2 ponies, 7 Cats, 3 Dogs, 2 Rabbits, Tropical Fish. Here are some of them...
Fish - South American tank









Merlyn









Kleine









Jones

















Trinity









Dylan









Ponies (Willow the white pony sadly broke his leg and had to be put down last year)


----------



## redsilverblue

Charlie said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's bump the thread
> 
> Here are my to yorkies, 4 years old, boys. Wasn't my decision, but I think I'll stick to this breed, because they do not shed a single hair and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

thank T3RBO


----------



## Charlie

redsilverblue said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's bump the thread
> 
> Here are my to yorkies, 4 years old, boys. Wasn't my decision, but I think I'll stick to this breed, because they do not shed a single hair and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank T3RBO
Click to expand...

I should have known Roberta would come to the rescue 

Charlie


----------



## jontymo

Our Max and Bella, both rescue Jacks, will be at Wigan tomorrow with the TT and the doggies  1st time in the TT for the mutts so looking how to protect the interior [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 
Bella








Max



























He's a bugger for disappearing, the misses goes bonkers when he hides in our bed (proper hygienic)


----------



## bigsyd

redsilverblue said:


> let's bump the thread
> 
> Here are my to yorkies, 4 years old, boys. Wasn't my decision, but I think I'll stick to this breed, because they do not shed a single hair and I love it


Yorkies rock  we have 3 now  2 girls and 1 boy and looking to add another girl in the mix
I have always had dogs all my life and used to take the Mick out of the breed but now I love them to bits  and I thought I could never get so attached to a yorkie


----------



## redsilverblue

Syd, you have to post some pictures 

Don't see many yorkies around, seems like everyone has westies were I live :? Yorkies do get lots of attention from grannies, especially if I use a joint leash


----------



## Amaranth

jontymo said:


> Our Max and Bella, both rescue Jacks, will be at Wigan tomorrow with the TT and the doggies  1st time in the TT for the mutts so looking how to protect the interior [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Great dogs but how did you protect the TT interior in the end? I want to travel a couple of my Collies to shows in the TT and am trying to work out the best way to protect the car.


----------



## SVStu

Amaranth and Jontymo,

I have found the best way to protect myself and the car is to get a generic dog car guard from Halfords (the ones with the tubes rather than mesh), I then cut the legs down and removed all the "spring" gubbins from the inside of the feet. This now "just" fits when you compress the folded rear seats and holds everything together. I'll take a pic later as its hard to say but easy to see!

I then use a towel over the rear end so the dog doesnt scratch the paintwork as she jumps in an out.

If you lift up the rear spare cover you can wedge a blanket under and fold it over the now flat rear seats.

Here is a pic of my dog (she doesnt mind the car but hates having her pic taken hence the "what are you doing to me" expression!!!) in the back but I'll take one tonight with guard and blanket in place.









Stu.


----------



## techfreak

This is Martini (Marchni) adopted cat found at mother in laws work place, at the front, sadly no longer with us. 
Prince(Pwince) behind him. 









Prince when he was younger









Prince's sister Cherry Blossom (Chewy,Chewing Gum, Chez)









Latest addition Buddy (Buddy the Elf, Buds, Keith Lemon) who adopted us a few months ago.


----------



## jontymo

Amaranth said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Max and Bella, both rescue Jacks, will be at Wigan tomorrow with the TT and the doggies  1st time in the TT for the mutts so looking how to protect the interior [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Great dogs but how did you protect the TT interior in the end? I want to travel a couple of my Collies to shows in the TT and am trying to work out the best way to protect the car.
Click to expand...

Not very easy, my daughter sat in the back holding their leads, and loads of sheets down, Max is a livewire though and malts like mad so had to hoover including the roof lining and wipe the snot of the windows.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Great thread - some fantastic pictures - just thought i'd take part too!

My 2 year old Norwich Terrier Alfie.


----------



## AwesomeAl

lol...


----------



## bigsyd

Cracking dog john 8) Norwich Terrier.... New one on me


----------



## redsilverblue

AwesomeAl said:


> lol...


oh dear :lol:


techfreak said:


> This is Martini (Marchni) adopted cat found at mother in laws work place, at the front, sadly no longer with us.
> Prince when he was younger


Like owner Like pet  ( beard :lol: )


----------



## Charlie

jontymo said:


> had to hoover including the roof lining and wipe the snot of the windows.


I feel your pain on that one - Bengal snots ruddy everywhere, when he is in my TTR the passenger door has drool all over it :-(

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD

Our little man...










Si


----------



## AwesomeJohn

bigsyd said:


> Cracking dog john 8) Norwich Terrier.... New one on me


Cheers Syd, I've only met 2 other people who have actually known or heard of that breed before, i hadn't either before getting him!

He is an endangered breed, i think it was someting like 300 dogs a year get registered. Westies and Boarders are well over 10,000.

Come on Syd where's the pics of your pooches?


----------



## S&amp;S

A few of the pride


----------



## Amaranth

SVStu said:


> Amaranth and Jontymo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stu.


Brilliant, first Dog in TT pic that I have seen - excellent!!
Thanks for the Halfords tip


----------



## SVStu

As promised dog set up for TT, you will be vacuming the hair out of the roof lining though 




























Hope it helps, Stu.


----------



## medlen1985

My very manly dog. He is a little beauty.


----------



## Gforce

This is coby a collie staffy cross a weird cross but makes a great gun dog


----------



## Devil

Amber.. Not 100 % sure what breed she is altho i have my suspicions what half of it might be. 1 Of the friendliest dogs ive had and just wants to play all day. The strength she has is amazing.

*10 Weeks old*































































*9 Months Old*










*Her Fav Toy*


----------



## techfreak

Devil said:
 

> Amber.. Not 100 % sure what breed she is altho i have my suspicions what half of it might be. 1 Of the friendliest dogs ive had and just wants to play all day. The strength she has is amazing.


Brilliant video! She must have some crazy neck and core strength! You should get that move to some personal trainers it could become the next big fitness craze! I know I'm gonna try it! :lol:

Did she ever let go?


----------



## redsilverblue

Devil said:


> Amber.. Not 100 % sure what breed she is altho i have my suspicions what half of it might be. 1 Of the friendliest dogs ive had and just wants to play all day. The strength she has is amazing.
> 
> *9 Months Old*


what a pretty girl !!


----------



## Devil

techfreak said:


> Did she ever let go?


lol She hangs and swings about anything from 5 mins to 10 mins at a time. she just dosnt let go sometimes and the speed she builds up going round in circles is unreal lol I keep expecting her to go flying off into the bushes :lol:


----------



## Amaranth

SVStu said:


> As promised dog set up for TT, you will be vacuming the hair out of the roof lining though
> 
> Hope it helps, Stu.


Very good and clearly the Correct way to do it. Unfortunately, events overtook me yesterday evening...
Note to self - do NOT lose Land Rover keys just as I'm about to leave for Agility with a VERY hairy Collie!!!








I spent the 15 minute trip each way threatening Jones with all sorts of horrible consequenses if he dared move from the Quilt!!

Amber is lovely BTW Devil...doesn't look hairy at all!


----------



## Amaranth

S&S said:


> A few of the pride


5 Siamese? you must need earplugs when they are chatty!!


----------



## Kell

Unfortunately our cat died about a month ago.

We were both absolutely gutted - far more than we thought we would be.

We had hoped she'd make it to our new house (we moved about a week later) but it was not to be.

So once we're settled, we're going to get a couple of cats from Battersea - where we got Maggie from.


----------



## redsilverblue

Kell said:


> Unfortunately our cat died about a month ago.
> 
> We were both absolutely gutted - far more than we thought we would be.
> 
> We had hoped she'd make it to our new house (we moved about a week later) but it was not to be.
> 
> So once we're settled, we're going to get a couple of cats from Battersea - where we got Maggie from.


awww bless her


----------



## Amaranth

Kell said:


> Unfortunately our cat died about a month ago.
> 
> We were both absolutely gutted - far more than we thought we would be.
> 
> We had hoped she'd make it to our new house (we moved about a week later) but it was not to be.
> 
> So once we're settled, we're going to get a couple of cats from Battersea - where we got Maggie from.


Aww sorry to hear this but great that you're getting a couple of rescue cats - two are always more fun than one  (says the woman with 7)


----------



## TJS

The family Parson Terrier ... basically, a posh Jack Russell.


----------



## jontymo

TJS said:


> The family Parson Terrier ... basically, a posh Jack Russell.


Looks like our Max, great dogs


----------



## Guest

Here's mine:


----------



## redsilverblue

manphibian said:


> Here's mine:


 :? what a heck is that????


Amaranth said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately our cat died about a month ago.
> 
> We were both absolutely gutted - far more than we thought we would be.
> 
> We had hoped she'd make it to our new house (we moved about a week later) but it was not to be.
> 
> So once we're settled, we're going to get a couple of cats from Battersea - where we got Maggie from.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear this but great that you're getting a couple of rescue cats - two are always more fun than one  (*says the woman with 7*)
Click to expand...

7 what? cats? :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

here is my pet...........pug ugly but the maggots are great for fishing


----------



## Guest

redsilverblue said:


> :? what a heck is that???? :


It's one of these 






you not like it?


----------



## Gforce

Gazzer said:


> here is my pet...........pug ugly but the maggots are great for fishing


You been taking my missus for walks again 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994654,-1.754967


----------



## redsilverblue

manphibian said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> :? what a heck is that???? :
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you not like it?
Click to expand...

why does it say 'caterpillar' on a video? and no, I don't like it  even gazzer's pet is more attractive than that creature :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Gforce said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is my pet...........pug ugly but the maggots are great for fishing
> 
> 
> 
> You been taking my missus for walks again
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994654,-1.754967
Click to expand...

she promised she wouldnt say anything!!!


----------



## Gforce

You would have got away with it if she hadn't come home with bite marks on one of her neck folds


----------



## Nilesong

This is Jaffa.









He is fat.


----------



## Amaranth

Nilesong said:


> This is Jaffa.
> 
> He is fat.


Bless him - he's all set up for the Winter!!


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Do they do weight watchers for animals? :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Here's our "Betty", she's a 3.5 year old Lurcher (Saluki & Whippet cross, with a bit of terrier thrown in somewhere along the bloodline)...










































































Such a loving personaility, and flippin' fast!!!!! We love her to bits


----------



## Nilesong

I've tried putting him on a diet. Nothing works  - he just goes through the bins of the neighbourhood. Comes home some nights reeking of curry!

Gotta love 'im.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Nilesong said:


> I've tried putting him on a diet. Nothing works  - he just goes through the bins of the neighbourhood. Comes home some nights reeking of curry!
> 
> Gotta love 'im.


Thats so funny, my dog is the same! He will just eat anything he can all the time including horse muck! :lol:


----------



## Charlie

kmpowell said:


>


LOL! I nearly pi55ed myself :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## redsilverblue




----------



## Guest

redsilverblue said:


>


Cerberus!


----------



## redsilverblue

:lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Charlie said:


> LOL! I nearly pi55ed myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


She loved it really!


----------



## Camyam

Good job he's small!
























And my sons snake, note the welding gloves!


----------



## kmpowell

It's been a while since this thread was on page 1, so thought I'd post up some fairly recent pics to spur people on...


----------



## AwesomeJohn

My Norfolk Terrier i got in Feb and she's pure evil, don't lt the pics fool you!


----------



## Kell

We did get our cats in the end. Brother and Sister who we've called Jack and Coke. :roll:

This is one ofthe first days we got them (there are two if you look closely) - they were terrified of the TV (and pretty much everything else) for some reason.










And then a few weeks later when they'd settled in a bit.










Now they're quite adventurous and are often on top of the car port waiting to greet one of us when we get back...










And this is JAck just checking out our CDs to see if we had any Curiousity killed the Cat:


----------



## tom2018

A few of mine























































Tom


----------



## SVStu

A quick pic of smelly moo








Tom ~ I bet you get some strange looks taking the bull down the park for a walk


----------



## Brendanb86

Here's our 2 dogs, don't let the cuteness deceive you!


----------



## Gforce

Looks like 1 dog 1 steiff bear to me :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Brendanb86 said:


> Here's our 2 dogs, don't let the cuteness deceive you!


Can I borrow your (standing) dog for a week pleeeaaase? :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

You can have him, the little bugger! Love him to bits but he is a pain in the arse! :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Brendanb86 said:


> You can have him, the little bugger! Love him to bits but he is a pain in the arse! :lol:


Hey look, my dog's flying can beat your dog's standing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Show off! :lol: I've managed to get him walking along the length of our kitchen now. Jumping is phase 2!


----------



## redsilverblue

Happy practising


----------



## merlin c

*Pleased to meet you, I'm JJ*









*and I love strawberry protein shakes*


----------



## YoungOldUn

Gforce said:


> Looks like 1 dog 1 steiff bear to me :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c

YoungOldUn said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 1 dog 1 steiff bear to me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Most people call him "JJ bear", not because he is so big but because he hardly moves during autumn or winter :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gforce

Merlin your a brave man feeding your dog protein shake my dog once managed to get into my tub of protein scoffed the lot then had the worst farts ever for about a week afterwards :lol:


----------



## Hilly10

This our Westie watching the TV the other day. She will sit for half hour and not take her eyes off the screen, as long as its 101 Dalmations

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m0XcZFg ... re=mh_lolz


----------



## rustyintegrale

The best cat ever.

He just turned up when we moved in and no amount of shunning got rid of him.

Was sadly run over and Lou and I were completely shocked. We have three rescue cats now but as beautiful as they are, none compare with this cat...










God bless you Chutney. We loved you. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## merlin c

rustyintegrale said:


> The best cat ever.
> 
> He just turned up when we moved in and no amount of shunning got rid of him.
> 
> Was sadly run over and Lou and I were completely shocked. We have three rescue cats now but as beautiful as they are, none compare with this cat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you Chutney. We loved you. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That is one cool looking ginger tom, look at him, so proud with a kneel before me look, love him RIP Chutney


----------



## TTchan

This is Lola


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this is Domino


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## merlin c

TTchan said:


> This is Lola
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and this is Domino
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ploaded with ImageShack.us


Sorry, they scare me, I've never been the same with rabbits since I watched 'Monty Python and the Holy Grail' Their vicious knight killers, don't be fooled by their soft cuddly appearance... :lol:


----------



## TTchan

:lol: lmao...not my babies, there lovely


----------



## TJS

The former family labrador. Following retirement from the shooting field (he was an excellent gun dog) his main role in life was to warn of females approaching the workshop (unless bringing tea or cold beer). Unfortunately, he spent most of his time snoozing, which he was probably entitled to do given the number of puppies he sired. The last litter were a box of trouble !


----------



## Gforce

Poor blondie all the black dogs are ignoring him


----------



## phope

Along with our cat Wonky, we have Orla, a 16 month old pedigree Chocolate Lab - a real bundle of fun 

As a pup...










Just before her 1st birthday in April...


----------



## merlin c

[/quote]

AAWWW so cute, I like the way you colour coded the carpet with the dog, "what dog hairs, cant see any" Would have love to have seen your carpet if you had got a Dalmation :lol: :lol: :lol: or is it a throw? if it is


----------



## YoungOldUn

We have owned cats of one sort or another for the last 30 odd years, the last two being cats that have adopted us.

Our very last cat, Daisy died about 3 months ago after contracting cancer in her eye. She was very tolerant of the various birds which visit our garden and one magpie in particular. When she was fed the magpie would come and sit close to her waiting for his turn at her food and if she carried on eating, ignoring it the magpie would give her tail a tug and continue doing so until she gave up eating and let him have some food as well. At times I even saw them eating side by side from the same bowl.










(The poor quality of the photo was due to being taken through the window)

We have today agreed to buy a puppy who we are calling Charlie. Charlie is a 4 week old cocker spaniel. 
It will be the first time I have had a dog since I was a boy and so I am busy reading up on dog care and training.


----------



## SteviedTT

This is our cheeky chappie, Leo. We got Leo last year as a gift from Wendys' parents, after we had to have our previous Chihuahua put to sleep, because her wee heart started to fail on her.


----------



## Saffy

Meet my 23year old baby Abbey have had her for more than half my life and can't imagine life without her


----------



## garyv6

Meet my new puppy Bentley Loughran

He is going to be a stunner when he grows up as he's a rare blonde & parti white pup a lot lighter than crappy phone pics

He is a cockerpoo also known as a spoodle.

I look like shit next to him cos it had been a very long day when pics were taken :lol:

Hope you like them

G


----------



## YoungOldUn

Gary, He looks great, like a cousin of our new puppy Charlie. I might even see you two together some time in future when you are doing the walking bit


----------



## patje007




----------



## Kell

YoungOldUn said:


>


I love Cockers.

(Perhaps I should rephrase that, in case anyone gets the idea to misquote me.)

We had two when I was younger, one red and one black. Called Max and Mitch (get the spoonersim?).


----------



## YoungOldUn

Collected our Charlie on Thursday, he has quickly become part of the family.









Peek A Boo









I will grow into a big dog - honestly.


----------



## phope

Love it!


----------



## Lizibee

Meet my baby boy Scott the Scottie :lol:


----------



## merlin c

he is so cute [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , shame about the wanker on your TV though,,,,,RB [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] ,,,,,,,,


----------



## robokn

Here is Bubba, with how fav toy ME!










He is about twice that size now and only 6 months old and about 30kgs, eats and shits like a horse
bless him


----------



## TTchan

My beautiful Silky










And her mummy Misty


----------



## 1sttt

The newest member of our clan . TJ he is about 12 weeks in the photo.








And with his bling today . Daughters idea .


----------



## Jamo8

This is our Ziggy as a kitten


----------



## Kell

Love it when they eat together. Tails normally swish in sync too.


----------



## NaughTTy

Ben & Jerry - our rescue cats who are now nearly 6yrs old...

















...and our newest edition, Pixie - she's a double-maned lionhead rabbit and now about 18 weeks old (this was taken at 9 weeks)


----------



## TTchan

NaughTTy said:


> ...and our newest edition, Pixie - she's a double-maned lionhead rabbit and now about 18 weeks old (this was taken at 9 weeks)


Aww so cute, like a big ball of fluff


----------



## TTchan

This is my friends dog who comes to stay with us when they go away...

Meet Ollie the Golden Doodle...


----------



## NaughTTy

TTchan said:


> Aww so cute, like a big ball of fluff


Hmm - we thought so too... but she's needs gooming nearly every day! I'll see if I can find a more up-to-date one of her 

Edit - just found this one - not that recent (we had sun!!) but quite funny. Jerry looking completely disinterested!


----------



## WozzaTT

Girlfriend's dog just loves rolling in cow shit.










She loves this. Not.


----------



## NaughTTy

TTchan said:


> This is my friends dog who comes to stay with us when they go away...
> 
> Meet Ollie the Golden Doodle...


Love these dogs!

A friend of ours has one called Beau... but he's black! Still technically a Golden Doodle though :? And he's flippin' huge!!


----------



## TTchan

NaughTTy said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my friends dog who comes to stay with us when they go away...
> 
> Meet Ollie the Golden Doodle...
> 
> 
> 
> Love these dogs!
> 
> A friend of ours has one called Beau... but he's black! Still technically a Golden Doodle though :? And he's flippin' huge!!
Click to expand...

There so loving, like big friendly giants 8)

Can't believe how fluffy pixie is, beautiful wabbit


----------



## Rmfx

Here's my co- pilot.









She is a cavelier king chalse spaniel and really lives up to her royal statue


----------



## D4n91

As title...if your an animal lover post some pictures up...

Here's mans best friend, my 3 year old English mastiff (amber)


----------



## maryanne1986

Flo



and Marley


----------



## Hilly10

Here is our little darling Tullula Boo


----------



## conlechi

Our cat Tigga , had him 15 yrs , sadly he died last week , we are all really cut up , such a little pet leaves a big hole in the family , our 10 yr old son is in bits , he has never known life without him


----------



## j8keith

conlechi said:


> Our cat Tigga , had him 15 yrs , sadly he died last week , we are all really cut up , such a little pet leaves a big hole in the family , our 10 yr old son is in bits , he has never known life without him


I feel for you, pets do leave a big hole when they pass on.


----------



## SalsredTT

Love Amber.

RIP Tigga


----------



## TT Boycie

Coco driving mummy's boxster








Archie driving daddies TT :lol:








Best of friends


----------



## mighTy Tee

Mark - so sorry to hear about Tigga these little purry furry things leave such a big hole.









Sophie left us in 2010 and we said she wouldnt be replaced.

We lasted 10 weeks before this rascal (Laurie) joined us.


----------



## phope

Orla...our 2 year old Chocolate Labrador bitch


----------



## phope

Wonky, our 5 year old rescue cat, with one ear


----------



## paul4281

My two animals......


----------



## YoungOldUn

My little mate Archie looking apologetic.


----------



## redsilverblue

My doggies. One of them thinks that walking/running is way too mainstream


----------



## YoungOldUn

redsilverblue said:


> My doggies. One of them thinks that walking/running is way too mainstream


Its a flying dog!

Must have taken thousands of years to evolve, else it belongs to Harry Potter :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT

This is Dave our 6 month old jackhuahua


----------



## paul4281

SteviedTT said:


> This is Dave our 6 month old jackhuahua


That's some big lugs!


----------



## SteviedTT

This is Daves brother Bambam.
They've both got big lugs :lol: 
Dave's a wee thug, but Bambam's a few sandwiches short of a picnic, bless him :lol:


----------



## Sammy

This is Astor the friendly Staffordshire. Affectionately called asteroid, because once he starts running there is no stoping him! Love my dog.


----------



## Russ713

Casper 19 years old and fit as a fiddle


----------



## TTchan

This is Domino...









And Lola...









And Robson and Jerome...


----------



## Adam-tt

chocolate point siamease















18 week old standard poodle still has a lot of growing up to do :shock:

















my special moggy that I rescued she get very nervous which results to her pulling her hair out :roll:









Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daztheblue1976

Don't wanna hog the the thread by putting them all on so
Here's a couple of pics, we currently have 6 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, 10 tropical fish and 4 chickens


----------



## Tomm

Please excuse the poor photo, I'm on my phone so I'll edit with a better photo later.

Here is my two, my mums black lab Murry and my rescue dog Cooper (Names after my "67 Morris Cooper)


----------



## jamman

My best friend Saffie along with her best buddy Holly both no longer with me  

Miss Saffie more than words can descibe .......



You can try and take my ball.... YOU WILL FAIL



Holly and Henry



My ex bought this beautiful little boy when we split up, howww cuteeee


----------



## J•RED

Here is my lab cross springer spaniel Midge, she's the softest most loyal dog iv ever had


----------



## Cloud

This is 'Little Cloud', our deaf odd-eyed cat who's the cutest thing on earth


Next, we have Dieter, my 10 year old German Shepherd


And finally, Basil, a stray cat that's adopted us. We've named him Basil because of his tail.


----------



## maryanne1986

Cloud said:


> This is 'Little Cloud', our deaf odd-eyed cat who's the cutest thing on earth
> 
> 
> Next, we have Dieter, my 10 year old German Shepherd
> 
> 
> And finally, Basil, a stray cat that's adopted us. We've named him Basil because of his tail.


NERD ALERT: Your cat in the third picture looks like crokshanks off harry potter Herminie's cat


----------



## kazinak

My little girl Unella (Cornish Rex)










and fat boy (9kg) Cookie


----------



## Adam-tt

kazinak said:


> My little girl Unella (Cornish Rex)


What a lovely looking cat, , always wanted a rex but heard there a handful lol

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danny1

Some of my pets
Blue shar pei Mia, when she was younger


2 of my reticulated pythons, none have names got too many for that  This is a Sunfire male


This one is an Ivory


----------



## kazinak

Adam-tt said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Unella (Cornish Rex)
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely looking cat, , always wanted a rex but heard there a handful lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

She is more like a little monkey than a cat :lol:


----------



## Skeee

kazinak said:


> ....................and fat boy *(9kg) *Cookie


Nine Kilos!









Wow!


----------



## Devil

Ours From a pup till now



















Next Doors Puppy French Bulldog


----------



## TJS




----------



## NaughTTy

Ben & Jerry - brothers who we got from the local CAT rescue place. They're nearly 6 now and great source of entertainment - when they're not sleeping under our bed!

























And our latest addition to the family, Pixie who arrived just over a year ago. Not the friendliest of rabbits (yes there is a rabbit under there somewhere!) but certainly a great character. Loves to chase the cats around the garden :lol: She's a double-mane Lionhead for those interested


----------



## JS53MES

My 3 year old, Old Tyme Bulldog :

looking like she may have enjoyed eating one of our cats :lol: :










and her chilled out on the sofa:


----------



## Kell

This is Jack - he's quite a big boy too at 7.5kg, but he's solid.










He has an adorable habit of jumping into your arms for cuddles - except he sometimes gets it wrong. He jumped up at my back the other day when I was making breakfast at the kitchen bench. Because I didn't catch him, he did what comes naturally to a cat and dug his claws in to get a hold. I couldn't reach him to get him off and eventually had to lie down on the floor before he would let go.

He came from Cat's Protection league and did have a sister called Coke - but she was hit by a car before Christmas. Utterly heartbroken when she died as she was my little parrot cat...

















The two of them together - they used to sleep like this a lot.


----------



## Russ713

Great photo...thanks for sharing


----------



## maryanne1986

Russ713 said:


> Great photo...thanks for sharing


 :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer

This is Alfie our new addition to the family household.We got Alfie from the cat rescue recently after our first cat Hannah who we had for 12 years and reached the grand old age of eighteen,passed away.Never knew exactly how agile and cunning 1 year olds can be as we have found Alfie in numerous parts of the house in precarious places :lol:Hannah had a habit of sticking her tounge out when she was happy :lol: 
Nick.


----------



## YoungOldUn

We currently have a dog (Alfie) after having cats for the past 35 years. Alfie is great company and the house would not be the same without him but I do miss having a cat. I love their independent nature and the mischief that they get up to especially when we had 3 Burmese and a British blue all at the same time. One of them would decide to start running around the house and within a split second the other 3 would join in, sounded like a herd of elephants charging around the house and a little bit annoying when they ran over the bed one after the other at 3 o'clock in the morning 

If anyone (cat lover) would like a good book to read, look for a copy of 'Cats in the Belfry' on eBay, I can highly recommend it.


----------



## daztheblue1976

JS53MES said:


> My 3 year old, Old Tyme Bulldog :
> 
> looking like she may have enjoyed eating one of our cats :lol: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her chilled out on the sofa:


what a cracking dog u have there james..looks so guilty in the first pic then looks like she owns the place in the second pic :lol:


----------



## JS53MES

daztheblue1976 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 year old, Old Tyme Bulldog :
> 
> looking like she may have enjoyed eating one of our cats :lol: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her chilled out on the sofa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a cracking dog u have there james..looks so guilty in the first pic then looks like she owns the place in the second pic :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks Daz, she's a real softy who likes to think she owns the place lol


----------



## Chubster

Here are my russian blue cats called Vodka + Tonic


----------



## Coope

Latest addition to the Cooper family:

Maisie who got from the Wood Green Animal Shelter and is a pedigree Australian Cattle Dog.


----------



## Cloud

Coope said:


> Latest addition to the Cooper family:
> 
> Maisie who got from the Wood Green Animal Shelter and is a pedigree Australian Cattle Dog.


Wow - those ears are spectacular!! What a handsome dog she is.


----------



## Cyberfyn

Some great pics on this thread!

Here's Our two Maine ***** (Largest breed of domestic cat!) and moggy Eve.

Dexter (Loncoon Dynamite Dexter)


Honey (Loncoon Sunny Honey Girl)


All three.... Shows the difference between a normal cat and the two monsters  


Ian F.


----------



## Pugwash69

This is Gizmo, just over 3 years old now and quite stupid.










This is Missy, a chocolate skunk. Very loveable and friendly.


----------



## beepcake

A pet skunk? I didn't even realise that was allowed  Does it not stink the place out when spooked?


----------



## Pugwash69

No, she was hand-reared and has never sprayed us. They don't even have a musky smell like ferrets.
We clipped her claws a bit since this photo!


----------



## sussexbythesea

Nice thread, unfortunately came across it a few days after loosing our dog Simmy after 17 years [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Was unable to post before, but after 3 months time does heel...even if very slowly :!:



Please excuse the therapy moment....


----------



## steviebabes

Peter, if Simmy lasted 17 years, I'm guessing you loved him and he had a great little life. Might you get another in a while? I'm very mixed about what I'd do.

The photo is Baby, my lovely rottie. 6 years old last week. Just a dab over 60kg. We celebrated with slices of Birthday Steak as it is healthier for dogs than Birthday Cake.


----------



## Tomm

Here is my contribution.

Here is my boy Cooper, I got him as a rescue dog when I was 15, and he is now 8 years old. Great dog, fantastic in every way, great temperament, couldn't ask for much more really. Sat waiting for me every morning before I go to work and sat at the door for when I get home every day, can't ask for much more.










He has a younger brother, a 8 month old Black Lab, will have to put some photos up of him when I get some new ones.


----------



## Redscouse

Lovely dog Tomm 

Paul / Redscouse


----------



## sussexbythesea

steviebabes said:


> Peter, if Simmy lasted 17 years, I'm guessing you loved him and he had a great little life. Might you get another in a while? I'm very mixed about what I'd do.
> 
> The photo is Baby, my lovely rottie. 6 years old last week. Just a dab over 60kg. We celebrated with slices of Birthday Steak as it is healthier for dogs that Birthday Cake.


Thanks for those kind words, yes we certainly did :!:

It was something we did when the kids were growing up and so no plans for another one for now, possibly much later on in our later years :!:

Love the pic of your 'Baby'


----------



## SalsredTT

Loving these picture.

Anyone watching the Paul O'Grady series at the moment or the working dogs one (Army etc) Absolutely fab tv.


----------



## Pugwash69

Tomm said:


> Sat waiting for me every morning before I go to work and sat at the door for when I get home every day, can't ask for much more.


He's waiting to go out I think.


----------



## Tomm

Redscouse said:


> Lovely dog Tomm
> 
> Paul / Redscouse


Thanks for the kind words Paul



Pugwash69 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sat waiting for me every morning before I go to work and sat at the door for when I get home every day, can't ask for much more.
> 
> 
> 
> He's waiting to go out I think.
Click to expand...

Haha, in the morning it's for his Breakfast toast and in the evening it is most certainly for his walk :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

Here's my little furball


----------



## Basscube

Some lovely pets here :roll:

This is our cat Max

and also my mums puppy Lilly


----------



## Desmodave996

Here's our pack!

Our two labs
View attachment 2


The Rotty









And the latest addition, another lab pup









I think 4 is more than enough for now!


----------



## bobbin

My new Biorb tank, would love a dog but just don't have the time unfortunately, so these will do....for now


----------



## Hev

Desmodave996 said:


> Here's our pack!
> 
> Our two labs
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> The Rotty
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> And the latest addition, another lab pup
> 
> 
> I think 4 is more than enough for now!


OMG! they are ALL sooooooo adorable!!

I would love another but phope says no 

Hev x


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Could not find a pet thread so here we go! My pet is an English Bull Terrier and here are a couple of pics from varied ages between 2 1/2 - 7 months old so very much still a puppy. She is going to be a big girl! Show us your pets too!

Do you let them go in your car? I let mine but have to tie her lead to the door else she tries to eat my ears! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

English bull terrier ages in pics are between 2 and a half to 7 months old so still very much a puppy. Looks like she will be a big girl when she is fully grown judging by the size of her paws. I let her go in the passenger seat of the TT sometimes so long as she doesn't try and bite my ears or lick my window too much!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Archie -


----------



## fiftyish

download/file.php?mode=view&id=61362

Amber in snow last Cristmas.


----------



## Lollypop86

My storm and misty 









P.s that's at my grandads house lol

J
Xx


----------



## frankie1888

My wee Chico, with his wee winter coat on!


----------



## frankie1888

Lollypop86 said:


> My storm and misty
> 
> 
> P.s that's at my grandads house lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Looks like they love their comfort lol!


----------



## Lollypop86

Lol they do lol loving the coat 

J
Xx


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Babysitting our lovely little rescue Yorkie Rosie this weekend, love her to bits!!


----------



## SteviedTT

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Babysitting our lovely little rescue Yorkie Rosie this weekend, love her to bits!!


Is she an Australian yorkie :lol:


----------



## brian1978

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Babysitting our lovely little rescue Yorkie Rosie this weekend, love her to bits!!


Such a clever dog, how did you get her to stick to the ceiling?


----------



## brian1978

Cookie looking guilty after sneaking into the bedroom


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

SteviedTT said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Babysitting our lovely little rescue Yorkie Rosie this weekend, love her to bits!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is she an Australian yorkie :lol:
Click to expand...

Bloney iPad, took me a while to hold it the right way up but these were obviously old photos! oops.


----------



## Pugwash69

Hello! (to parrot-phrase)


----------



## sixohsixone

View attachment 1


----------



## TT20TDI

We love him to bits he's almost human .


----------



## TT20TDI

Our Timy has an eye for blonds.


----------



## fiftyish

TT20TDI said:


> We love him to bits he's almost human .


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSam

Heres my overly manly dogs!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam

One more of the dogs in my old car










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3SHF

Pugwash69 said:


> Hello! (to parrot-phrase)


I've got a parrot fitted in my car, doesn't look like yours mind you :mrgreen:


----------



## Tommytt92

hears my frenchie

14300864578_6ccad03bd6_k by tomwhewell, on Flickr


----------



## brian1978

Our new baby girl... roxy.  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Warranty_Void

My russian black kitten Alia


----------



## brian1978

Warranty_Void said:


> My russian black kitten Alia


Cute kitty  looks full of mischief


----------



## cherie

I knew I'd find a pet thread somewhere, they seem to exist on every forum!

These are our two; Ollie and Sophie. They're brother and sister, 11 and 12 now.

Sophie:

























Ollie:

























And together:









Although Sophie has odd eyes, surprisingly she's not deaf. She is quite frankly, dumb.


----------



## Haiych

These are my two terrors. Magyk is the Border Collie and Dingo is the Portuguese Podengo.



As you can see Dingo has no manners and should come with an ASBO


----------



## A3DFU

Roxy loves to look out of the window.
She's an RSPCA rescue and one year young


----------



## Mr Funk

This is Chairman Meow:
















She's a total attention whore. She's got a sister but she's a total tool and seems to be a bit camera shy.


----------

